# February hat trick 2/9



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

First day on the water this season. It was cold with sunny, clear blue skys. Caught two sub legals (under 36") and this girl. Good start to my goal of 50 fish boated by end of May. Fish are not yet active yet so I was counting down dawgs then retrieving at a slow pace.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Nice fish! Great way to start the season.


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Great fish , how big was she ???


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

45". I was the only boat on the water.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Nice!............


----------



## Fish E (Nov 9, 2012)

Great job. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Musky Addict (Dec 11, 2012)

Nice fish LK ya gotta love being able to fish for musky in February. Cave Run is a beautiful lake but I never fished it. Years ago I used to hunt turkeys in the surrounding public hunting area. I did not musky fish then or we would have been going for a different double.


----------



## GRMuskie (Jul 28, 2012)

Nice fish! I can't wait for a trip to cave run this year.


----------



## muskiemilitia1 (Apr 12, 2012)

Very nice! We landed two today creek fishing, neither being nearly as impressive as that 45"er


----------



## monte39 (Nov 24, 2011)

Nice fish and a nice start to the year.


----------



## arronsflooring (Jul 31, 2012)

Hats off on the bulldog catches, not a easy bait to fish.


----------



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

Congrats! Very nice fish!


----------



## SPLMAX SAM (Jul 10, 2010)

Great start!!!


----------

